# good guys or bad



## kenv (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jun 28, 2021)

If you see bitemarks, bad.   Actually, I have a similar fly that dances around on top of my soil when I feed with a fish emulsion concoction. I shoo them off and they seem harmless.


----------



## vostok (Jul 6, 2021)

kenv said:


> View attachment 274536


most flies like this are meat eaters  found on farms and cemetaries, it may mean you have bait nearby or really bad soil

check close like

good luck


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 6, 2021)

Good to see ya Vostic.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 6, 2021)

Keep them boots away from the plants


----------



## pute (Jul 6, 2021)

kenv said:


> View attachment 274536


What kind of plant is that kenv....beet?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 7, 2021)

Stop shitting on your plants.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 7, 2021)




----------

